# Large Size Clothing



## starnexus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey there,

I am new to Mexico City and I am having a hella time finding shoes and clothes that fit me here. I am a pretty big dude 6'4 250lbs. Where can I find shoes sizes around 12 or 13 and pants in the 40 size waist. If I have to go online can someone recommend me some good reasonable online stores that ship to Mexico at a reasonable cost?


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Larger sizes are a problem here. I am sometimes stopped in the streets by a mother asking me where I buy my large shoes or clothes because her son or husband is 'about' my size too, hahaha. I have not found a reliable source of larger sizes in my tastes in MX.

If I get back to the US once every year or two, I always bring an extra suitcase of new clothes back to MX. When buying online from the US, shipping is expensive, and will run US$75-$100. I have ordered clothes/shoes here, and had no problems receiving them. I know my correct sizes, I did the order over the telephone, made a big order to contain the shipping costs and they got it right.
Davis Big & Tall Men's Clothing


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have found some things at liverpool pants and shirts but styles are limited


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

What would be the hassles if I ordered the stuff, had it sent it to my kids in the States and they sent it to me as a "gift"? Obviously, if/when they come to visit, they can bring things. _I mean, I wear a 13EEE shoe, and have a 40" waist and stand 6'1" right now.*_ Getting big shoes in the States at a reasonable cost is a problem, now it is mas problema - well that's it, not moving, can't get shoes!

*Gee, this sentence sounds like a personal ad: "MWCurmudgeon, NS/ ND ISO someone to tell me where to get shoes, a real sole mate."


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Good news! Mexico still makes things. No need to import from China via the USA and get clobbered by duties and shipping costs.
Find a connection to shoe manufacturers, probably in Leon (but they have dealers everywhere) and inquire about how to order custom-made sizes of models you might see in the stores.
For clothing, there are still tailors who can make whatever you need. Just ask around.
You'll find what you need and it will be an adventure, and not an expensive one, either.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

For work shoes, Red Wing has Mexican distribution. They make large sizes. Good shoes, not cheap.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Good news! Mexico still makes things. No need to import from China via the USA and get clobbered by duties and shipping costs.
> Find a connection to shoe manufacturers, probably in Leon (but they have dealers everywhere) and inquire about how to order custom-made sizes of models you might see in the stores.
> For clothing, there are still tailors who can make whatever you need. Just ask around.
> You'll find what you need and it will be an adventure, and not an expensive one, either.


Yes, but what about off the rack? - I mean, "custom shoes"? Sounds expensive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In most cases, in Mexico, it is very common to have clothing, ironwork, BBQs, furniture, trailers, hot tubs, etc., etc., custom made. Shops (talleres) are often small, even in a home, and have little overhead, and operate in the cash economy. It is not more expensive. Keeping things 'on the rack' in a proper store can be very expensive. For example; many items in Walmart and Costco, or other 'big box' stores, are often more expensive than in small 'mom & pop' tiendas or specialty shops; especially where you might be able to negotiate a bit, if your Spanish is good and your manners are correct.


----------

